
DoorDash becomes latest gig app threatened with injunction - jelliclesfarm
https://www.ft.com/content/4e827588-4b0b-41d9-80c4-515fcc798771
======
acephal
Paywall

~~~
jelliclesfarm
[https://www-ktvu-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.ktvu.com/new...](https://www-
ktvu-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.ktvu.com/news/sf-d-a-chesa-boudin-takes-
action-to-make-doordash-recognize-delivery-workers-as-employees.amp)

~~~
acephal
Thanks

